# Me thinks Flitter is now preggerz!!!!



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

Well I've had quicksilver and Flitter together now for just over 2 weeks today and just over the past week shes definatly A LOT bigger but not humungous yet shes also a lot heavier and has a bulging belly lol!!
I was going to give them a week longer together just to make sure and see if she gets any bigger? Or should I swap for nanny now? :? I'm so excited!!
:mrgreen:


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Swap for nanny as soon as you can tell  Exciting!


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

oka thanks!!


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Ive heard that generally once they start showing theyve got around a week left. They do certainly balloon up quickly in that last week


----------

